
Wherein we're currently not doing deliveries, because Uber sucks - iokevins
https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2017/06/14.html
======
moonka
Looks like they don't like hackernews either, they are redirecting it to
[http://imgur.com/32R3qLv](http://imgur.com/32R3qLv) now. If you open it up
separately you can get to the article.

~~~
et-al
(That's because it's owned by jwz, who's known to redirect links from HN.)

------
iokevins
From the article:

"Uber just sprung on us that they are no longer offering the service of
"deliveries". Now they offer the service of "integrated orders and
deliveries". And only that.

That's right: if you want Uber to deliver your food, you also have to let them
have your online ordering business.

And they gave us a luxurious six week deadline on this.

So Uber managed to get a monopoly in one industry -- restaurant food delivery
-- and is leveraging that monopoly to eliminate the competition in a
completely different industry -- online food ordering."

